# F250 6.8l V-10



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am afraid to ask but when I pour on the accelerator I hear a high pitched whistling noise coming from the engine. It has been there when ever I have stomped on it. Other than that I have no issues/problems.







Can someone tell me what is going on?







This is a Ford F-250 2004 6.8L V-10.

Inputs? Thanks!

Eric


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

You may want to try posting the question at:

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php

They are very helpful.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Eric,

That sound is made by the V-10 Excursion when it's acclerator is pushed to the floor as well; it's the noise the gas needle makes just before breaking the sound barrier as it's heading toward emtpy. Sorry , couldn't help myself.

My Dodge did the same thing and it ended up being a small crack in the flexable part of the tube going from the filter to the throttle body. Not enough of a leak during normal driving to effect the engine or make noise but if floored it whislted. Used the propane trick to find it then applied a little elctricians tape to fix.

Lots-O-Luck.
Dave


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Eric,

It's hard to tell without hearing it. Dave may be correct, a leaking or disconnected emissions or vacuum hose was the first thing that came to my mind as well and could easily account for the noise, or it could just be the nature of the induction system and it is not well muffled.

I work right next door to the Air Nat'l Guard base here in Portland, and I have noticed the same whistle when they pour the Jet-A to the F-15's. I've always thought it sounds pretty cool! MORE POWER!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Check out FordF150.net  they've got a great forum for all Ford trucks, including V10's and powerstrokes.

I'm sure you can find an answer there.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

TURBO WHISTLE!!!!

Oh, wait, you said a V10, not a diesel.......

Steve


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats your truck screaming it wants to be a TITAN!

Sorry!
I'll be gone now!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I use to have a whistle sound from the factory intake but every since i put the new intake system on it has a very deep sound and drowns out the exhaust when every I step on it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

3ME said:


> Eric,
> 
> That sound is made by the V-10 Excursion when it's acclerator is pushed to the floor as well; it's the noise the gas needle makes just before breaking the sound barrier as it's heading toward emtpy. Sorry , couldn't help myself.
> 
> ...


 Thanks I will have a look!

Eric


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I would have the spark plugs checked asap. The Ford mod motor heads are known for having a problem with the spark plugs blowing out of the heads - sometimes taking the coil pack and/or fuel rail along for the ride as it exits the hood. Many people reported a sound similar to an exhaust leak just prior to the plug blowing out. There is a class action suit brewing about it. Go onto F150online.com and take a peek around. I am not Ford bashing - I am a Ford owner myself and my truck has been *knock on wood* very reliable for the 78k mi. I have owned it.

-CC

Edit - it could also be the air intake - you said it has been there since you owned it? Do you have a cold air intake on it by chance? Some folks report that under load, their cold air intakes create quite a bit more cabin noise.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

definitely from under the hood?? Cat converters can cause whistling noises at full throttle if they are becoming blocked. (but then you usually hear that from the transmission area under the truck)


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I did have 1 spark plug blow out on me last fall. I wouldn't describe it as a whistling sound, more like the exhaust leak as was mentioned. However, I would check those plugs anyway! That little episode cost me $2K.

Steve


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

My 250 6ltre Diesel makes the sound as well but it is the Turbo.
Does it have a turo?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Thats your truck screaming it wants to be a TITAN!
> 
> Sorry!
> I'll be gone now!


 That's my truck screaming it wants a Titan for lunch!









[/quote]

Not to worry. That's the V-10 announcing it just blew the doors off another titan.

Bill


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

If the spark plugs are good as mentioned. I would check the exhaust manifold studs. These like to rust off on V10's. Thereby leading to a lovely exhaust leak hissing sound especially when under load.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Update... whistling noise was actually a squealing noise......IE: Serpentine belt!! Check out Serpentine Snafu Thread


----------



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

I have an F-250 Crew Cab with the V-10 and have 211,000 miles on it. I have had the spark plugs "pop out" four times now...three times i was able to just screw them back in and replace the coil pack, one time it took the threads ot of the head.

I was able to buy a cool little kit from O'Reilly Auto Parts that was basically a heli-coil kit to fix the stripped threads. This kit cost me $600.00 which comes in a plastic case and includes everthing needed (ratchet driven drill bit, 10 heli-coils, reamer, etc.) to fix the engine. I was able to repair the bad port in just 20 minutes and save $2,000 that the dealer had quoted to fix it







. I now carry the kit in my tool box in case another plug comes out so I can do the repair right along the road.

Hope this helps someone in the future save some $$.


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

This is unrelated to te original question.

We are looking into getting something with more towing capacity so we are considering Diesel Excursion since we can't have a truck (we need 6 seats). During my search for Excursion I've come across some very nice V10 models. So I'm wondering is we should consider it. I'm just worried about the mpg. How many mpg do you normally get?

TIA,

Fred


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Check the thread...Excursion-MPG, right now its on the next page. You'll see that probably the average is about 12 not towing, 8 towing. Not great, but then again you can tow half of Nebraska.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15310


----------

